# Little Machine Shop Hitorque Mini Mill Dro Install



## Joe Pitz (Jun 9, 2015)

Hello All,

Just put together post on my blog, with three youtube videos on how I installed a DRO on my mini mill.

http://joestechblog.com

Thanks


----------



## Ed of all trades (Jun 19, 2015)

Thanks Joe for the videos and write up. I am hoping to get that mill later on this year and I wast a DRO for sure.  This gave me the info to know what is involved in the install.  If you were to buy a DRO for your mill today would you get the same one.  Thanks again Ed


----------



## Joe Pitz (Jun 19, 2015)

Hi Ed,

Check out DRO pro's,  You get a warranty if you purchase from them. So that if anything goes wrong you can get a replacement.  Or order from China through Alibaba, but make sure that you can get a replacement or warranty if something breaks.

Thanks

Joe


----------



## wrmiller (Jun 19, 2015)

Ed, I put a DroPros 3-axis on my LMS mill and all of my machines since (4 so far). Great customer service and willingness to answer questions like "ok, how do I mount this?"


----------



## Ed of all trades (Jun 20, 2015)

Thanks I will keep that in mind.  Hope to add on to the shop and insulate it and then get the mill.  Hope sooner than later so I can be done by winter.


----------

